# Best place to get live rock?



## aliikai (Nov 6, 2017)

Brand new to this saltwater thing and was wondering where is the best/cheapest place to get live rock in the city? I do not drive so would need to be TTC accessible (I'm near Dufferin station). I was at Big Al's last week and was a bit surprised at the cost ($12.50/lb) and was wondering if that is the going price or if it can be found for cheaper? I'm not opposed to ordering online but would be nice to pick out the pieces to fit nicely in my tank. I'm only looking to get around 10lbs for my 13.5g evo tank.

Thanks


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

*Rock.*

The best place is always on this forum, better prices here and usually always someone selling some just check the saltwater livestock sale section.


----------



## aliikai (Nov 6, 2017)

Will take a look, thanks.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

We sell walt smith premium Pukani and Tonga branch by the 25 kg box. We also have Real Reef Rock 2.1. PM if you want a price per box.


----------



## aliikai (Nov 6, 2017)

That is way too much. I am only looking for around 10lbs.


----------

